# kennel names



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

if i wanted to breed from my dog...do i have to get a kennel name...if so how do you make up the name....
or are kennel names just for people who have loads of dogs and have loads of litters


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

have you got kc reg dogs?when i got my cocker his name was kenmillix brave duke,and the others were all kenmillix brave something,so guess that was their prefix.


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

yes they are both kc reg


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

im not really sure about the name thing,i would say thats more for breeders with lots of dogs.


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

i will have to keep looking.....need to know asap....


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

lizd4688 said:


> if i wanted to breed from my dog...do i have to get a kennel name...if so how do you make up the name....
> or are kennel names just for people who have loads of dogs and have loads of litters


Anyone can apply to the Kennel Club for a kennel name - or an affix, as it is sometimes called - there is an administration fee and an annual maintenance fee. You don't need one to breed; they are usually applied for by people who show and who want to breed several litters - the advantage is that if you breed good pups then your affix will become known and you are more likely to sell your pups. Re choosing the name - there are all sorts of rules and regulations. If you go to Kennel Names - The Kennel Club you will be able to read about it and, if you want to go ahead, there are forms to download.


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

so if i want to breed from them once a year then i should get a kennel name then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

you dont need to,unless you plan to show them


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

What kind of dogs are they?


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

What breed of dog do you have Liz??


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

i have labradors......so i can still register the pups with the kennel club without a kennel name?


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

lizd4688 said:


> so if i want to breed from them once a year then i should get a kennel name then.


You can but you don't have to, your pups can still be KC reg without an affix, but when choosing your KC names you will not be able to repeat a word.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

We got our kennel name but we've not bred yet but we do show. As for choosing one well it's trial and error we wrote loads of things but when we applied our first two were declined so it was third time lucky


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

i only have the two dogs...both kc reg..so as long as i can still register any pups that comes along thats ok.


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

how would you go about choosing names....pup names...lol
i have seen some very strange ones...lol


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Pick a theme Liz - Funfair, Seaside, Elvis songs - whatever ya like - give us a clue and we'll pick some for ya Whats ya favourite drink?? Singer??


As for the name - I'm not certain but I think the kennel club gives them an affix if you dont have one - like Kenmilltron, Kenmilltrix etc - depending on the year of register.


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

fav season is winter
fav songs rock and classical....
fav colour red


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

you can have an affix for your dogs and like what was previously said its an annual fee to keep it maintained .
If you have k.c reg dogs u can (if u have an affix) change their k.c papers so you have ur affix at the end of the name and register puppies from them with the affix at the front.
e.g my affix is Malfredos my mum of pups was wylderhope brummigem when i got my affix i changed it to wylderhope brimmigem at Malfredos
now we have the pups the Malfredos goes at the front of the name e.g Malfredos silent wispa (little girls name)

hope this helps


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

will add ...its hell trying to think names up my mind went blank lol


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

the dogs i have are call..
male...midnight relax................or as we call him odis
female....honey pot ridge...........and sadie.
lol


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Vivaldis Girl
Beethovens Boy
Strauss Waltz
Bach Baby
Ludwigs Lass
Elgars Enigma
Handels Messiah


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you know how many babies there are Liz??


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

no not yet....just getting things in order now and getting some ideas....i like the names


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

well im off now...thanks for all your advice....
speak again soon
liz


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Red Admiral
Red Devil
Red or Dead
Red Robin
Red Sox
Red Dwarf

Ruby Tuesday
Cardinal Red
Crimson Sunset
Magenta Divine
Fuchsia Fantasy
Scarlett Beauty


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

lol jo p should have got u to name mine


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I love name picking - I've helped with a few litters - I should do it for a living


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jo P said:


> I love name picking - I've helped with a few litters - I should do it for a living


can you do mine in welsh for me please jo LOL I have an affix


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

We have a kennel name ours is ruardean,we listed 6 I think,we just looked at places close to where we lived.

It costs £70 to get one and then an annual fee of £20 to maintain it.
When you are granted it you can add it on to the end of your dogs name,for example My boy is called Rooney Rumpus At Ruardean,any puppies we breed it will go at the front,for example Ruardean Black Magic.

I think it's easier to name puppies with a kennel name in place.


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> We have a kennel name ours is ruardean,we listed 6 I think,we just looked at places close to where we lived.
> 
> It costs £70 to get one and then an annual fee of £20 to maintain it.
> When you are granted it you can add it on to the end of your dogs name,for example My boy is called Rooney Rumpus At Ruardean,any puppies we breed it will go at the front,for example Ruardean Black Magic.
> ...


Oh so thats some say "at" often wondered that when looking at Archies family tree!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

tashi said:


> can you do mine in welsh for me please jo LOL I have an affix


I'll try anything once Tashi - I do love a challenge!!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

lizd4688 said:


> if i wanted to breed from my dog...do i have to get a kennel name...if so how do you make up the name....
> or are kennel names just for people who have loads of dogs and have loads of litters


You don't need to have an kennel name to breed. usually people just have them if they're big breeders like in dalmatians Mericdale is/was a big kennel name

We don't have a kennel name


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

No you don't need a kennel name to breed but it helps with naming,alot of names without a prefix/affix are rejected.The rule used to be, duplicate names can't be used within a 10 year period,not sure if thats changed now though.

Alot of breeders have kennel names,we have one yet haven't bred a litter for 13 years,we only have the two dogs,it also helps other breeders recognise what other breeders are breeding and showing.(if you follow me )

For example if you see a pup in the ring with a certain prefix on it you know which kennel bred it.


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

You will have to submit a list of names for each pup, the kc will decide whether you get your first choice. The name can't be too similar to another dog


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

clare7577 said:


> you dont need to,unless you plan to show them


you dont have to have a kennel name to show a dog or breed a dog 
just breed good pups with all the health checks done on the mum and dad and pups and reg them with the KC.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> When you are granted it you can add it on to the end of your dogs name,for example My boy is called Rooney Rumpus At Ruardean,any puppies we breed it will go at the front,for example Ruardean Black Magic.


You can only do this if your dog/bitch hasn't won his/her stud book number. Once they are entered in the stud book, you cannot change their name at all, even by adding an affix.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> You can only do this if your dog/bitch hasn't won his/her stud book number. Once they are entered in the stud book, you cannot change their name at all, even by adding an affix.


Oops forgot about that,thanks for posting


----------

